#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > سوال: درخواست معرفی نرم افزار رفع محدودیت یوزر در ریموت دسکتاپ ویندوز 10

## mohsen_jun_2005

*با سلام و خسته نباشین خدمت دوستان عزیز
همکاران گرامی لطفاً اگر نرم افزاری رو میشناسن که محدودیت یوزرها در ریموت دسکتاپ رو برمیداره بزرگواری کنن معرفی کنن.
همونطور که اطلاع دارین توی ریموت دسکتاپ هنگامی که وارد سیستم دیگه ای میشیم پیغامی مبنی بر اتصال یک کاربر به اون سیستم ارسال میشه و بعد از تایید شدن توسط کاربر، تصویر میره و کاربر دیگه میتونه روی سیستم بیاد..من میخوام بدون اینکه تصویر بره کاربر دیگه بتونه وارد یوزرهای سیستم مقابل بشه
از نرم فزار های RDPWrap 1.6.2 و UniversalTermsrvPatch_20090425 و همچنین تغییرات رجیستری و gpedit هم استفاده کردم، حتی به فیلم های آپلود شده در یوتیوب مراجعه کردم که متاسفانه توی ویندوز 10 جدید یا آپدیت شده جواب نداد و ارور محدودیت یوزر میده.
*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

> *با سلام و خسته نباشین خدمت دوستان عزیز
> همکاران گرامی لطفاً اگر نرم افزاری رو میشناسن که محدودیت یوزرها در ریموت دسکتاپ رو برمیداره بزرگواری کنن معرفی کنن.
> ....
> *


سلام
این رو لطفا یک تست بکنید این همون rdpwrap ورژن 1.6.2 هست که شما گفتید نتونستید استفاده کنید! از سایت خودش بگیرید شاید نسخه شما درست نبوده. چون خودش که نوشته این کار رو میکنه. و قاعدتا نباید مشکلی باشه. شاید شما اشتباهی می کنید.
https://github.com/stascorp/rdpwrap

هر مشکلی هم دارید داخل همون گیت بخش مشکلاتش میتونید سوال کنید و مشکلتون رو بگید.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*ممنون از لطف شما، بله همیشه جواب میداد ولی تو بیلد آخری کار نکرد، متاسفانه با دانلود از لینک پیشنهادی شما باز هم جواب نگرفتم ولی با نصب یه نسخه قدیمی تر ویندوز کار کرد...احتمالاً باگه شاید با بیلد بعدی ویندوز مشکل حل بشه.*

----------


## nekooee

احتمال قوی با آپدیت جدید ویندوز کار نمیکنه. ویندوز به صورت معمول چنین آپشنی نداره و این نرم افزار هست که باید با بیلدهای جدید ویندوز خودش را سازگار کند. و باید برای بیلد جدید منتظر آپدیت این نرم افزار باشید و می تونید در قسمت مشکلات هم گزارش بدید بهشون که با بیلد جدید کار نمیکنه.
هر چند که تا الآن خیلی ها حتما گزارش دادند. سعی کنید قبل از آپدیت ویندوز اول آپدیت برنامه بیاد
موفق باشید

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

